# Special - World of Warcraft: Grafik-Tuning im Detail



## Administrator (16. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,704974


----------



## Slokash (16. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie bin ich immer zu faul, mich mit so etwas im Detail zu beschäftigen. Meistens übernehme ich einfach die Einstellungen, die ein Spiel so empfiehlt und gut ist


----------



## Chrisse55 (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde WoW ist in sachen grafik sowieso nicht der Hammer deshalb hab ich alles immer auf low stehen weils für mich keinen wirklichen unterschied macht^^


----------



## einkaufswagen (16. Februar 2010)

"...hin zu einer schnellen Runde Performance-orientiertem PvP" Genau das ist genau der Grund, warum ich kein WoW mehr zock... Es geht (schon lange) nicht mehr um das Spiel an sich, sondern nur noch um Zahlen und Statistiken - Schade


----------



## Goldmann (16. Februar 2010)

LOL, Grafik-tuning Pfff..der war gut xD WAS fuer 
eine Grafik bitte o.O ??..lol der pixel Brei von Wow 
war schon bei seiner Erscheinung vor 5 jahren 
um 10 jahre veraltet.


----------



## EarthGrom (16. Februar 2010)

finde mit aa sieht das spiel schlechter aus als mit, genauso bei dragon age oder bei anderen spielen. ich mag es wenn die grafik pixel zeigt und keine plastischen gegenstände, gibt mehr feeling.

und bei wow oder age of conan kann man nicht mehr viel besser machen, beides ausgereizt auf direct x9 oder x10.


----------



## Saikano (16. Februar 2010)

@Goldmann: WoW kann durchaus sehr schön Aussehen. Aber laut deinem Commi geh ich davon aus das du eher der Shootergamer bist und alles auf Crysis-Niveau sein muss.

Blizzard verfolgt seit Jahren eine ganz andere Strategie außer die Games auf Grafik auszulegen und die nach 6 Std ein Ende haben.

Games mit niedrigen Anforderungen, verkaufen sich am Ende besser.

Deswegen wird mich auch der Grafikstil bei SC2/D3 nicht weiter stören. Ich mag es so wie es ist.

Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden. Und das ist auch verdammt nochmal gut so.


----------



## DrProof (17. Februar 2010)

WoW macht schon nen guten eindruck wenn es denn auf Max Details gespielt wird. Vor 5 Jahren mag die Grafik nimmer ganz taufrisch gewesen sein, aber Effekte etc. waren schon immer im Niveau der aktuellen Zeit gewesen. Komischerweise haben es andere Entwickler immernochnicht geschafft eine so flüssige Animationsdarstellung/Charakterdarstellung wie in WoW zu bewerkstelligen. In anderen Spielen sehen Bewegungen zum Beispiel Endscheiße aus, obwohl sie durch Motion Capturing aufgenommen wurden. Nen MMORPG muss nur Stimmig sein und da Punktet WoW und Eve online....


----------



## Worrel (17. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Goldmann schrieb:


> LOL, Grafik-tuning Pfff..der war gut xD WAS fuer
> eine Grafik bitte o.O ??..lol der pixel Brei von Wow
> war schon bei seiner Erscheinung vor 5 jahren
> um 10 jahre veraltet.


So sah die Grafik eines Top 3D Spiels vor 14 Jahren aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (Tomb Raider 1)


----------

